# Advice as to where to set up



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

This property is just outside of Sullivan Ohio in Ashland County. It is my Wife's Aunt's property and I plan to hunt it this year. I've hunted this property in the past, but it's about an hour drive for me and between my day job and running Charters, I have very little time. I'm hoping to put my 8 year old on his 1st deer this year too. The good news is, nobody has hunted this spot in years. Although the neighbor hunts very close to the property line, but I think he is mostly a gun hunter. 

The only access available is to walk through or next to the pines up front, which sucks because they love to bed there. I've tried to get permission to walk through the field with no luck. So the pines are my only option for entry. 

Lots of decent deer sign from the pines and from the adjacent property into the front part of the hardwoods. I'm sort of limited as this is a 20 acre lot and I don't want to hunt property lines, I'm probably too close now. The little yellow dot is approximately where my stand is located.

The 1st time I hunted this property was years ago on Holloween and seen a lot of deer! But prior to and post rut, not much. 
My question is, how would you approach this particular property? It is pretty thick with saplings and brush from the middle of the lot all the way to the back. I figure I'm close to the edges but still inside enough for them to feel safe.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

so the wooded area is what your wifes aunt owns? too bad you cant walk that field..
maybe your aunt can talk to them for you. i can see if theres still standing crops. but once he takes them down...why would he care?
i'd walk the edge of the pines as close to the edge as you can. walk slow and be quiet....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If the pines are your only option, I wouldn't worry about it I'd just go for it.
In my 40+ years of hunting I've noticed that deer seem to bed for a few hours, get up move off and bed up again for a few more hours, ect...Who knows where and when they will be there. Maybe move along the down wind side of the pines if you can.

Since you aunt's place is connected to such a large section of woods I'd want to concentrate on where most of the activity occurs. That little finger is just a small piece of the overall puzzle.
I would look for any stands of oaks where the deer are actively feeding inside of those woods. The deer will visit those oaks off and on all day long.

In the area I hunt it's almost impossible for us to go into any stand with out risking the chance of bumping deer anytime of day either going or coming. We just go where the sign tells us to hunt and accept it's gong to happen. In most farmland the deer seem to settle down pretty and life gets back to normal fairly quick. Famers and hunters are moving the deer on a regular basis on farmland and the deer get used to it. Most of the deer we kill in the morning are from 8:30 until noon. Afternoons from 3:00 until dark.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your set up on the yellow dot your in a very good spot. also I would walk the edges of the pines, I wouldn't walk through them unless it was my only option
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

If you have the time to go for a day.I would walk back an hr before daylight and stay all day. They should still be out in the fields feeding at that time.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

without actually being there i look at the 3 inside corners i marked. From the field edge to 50 yards or so inside the woods


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

'Still hunt' your way through the pines and angle to your stand..anything you jump will go to your patch of woods anyway...just hunt slow til you get to your stand.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jamesbalog said:


> without actually being there i look at the 3 inside corners i marked. From the field edge to 50 yards or so inside the woods


He has no way to get to those points without trespassing.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> He has no way to get to those points without trespassing.


Sure he does, walk through the pines 

seems like there is no way around walking through the pines


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jamesbalog said:


> Sure he does, walk through the pines
> 
> seems like there is no way around walking through the pines


Right...he's not looking for places to put a stand...he's already set up...I just wasnt sure what your were marking on the map.
setting up near a property line limits your shot in a sense...his stand is perfect.
He said his only way in is through the pines...you wouldn't walk through the pines and then clear to the back corner of the property...you'd screw up the whole hunt...lol.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As Jamesbalog alluded to, that bottom right corner is a primo spot. Just got to be careful/sneaky getting in. Access to the field would be HUGE!! Try and try to get permission.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> As Jamesbalog alluded to, that bottom right corner is a primo spot. Just got to be careful/sneaky getting in. Access to the field would be HUGE!! Try and try to get permission.


He cant get to those spots...he said his ONLY way in is through the pines.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

He said how would you approach the property and James answered just that. I understand he already has a stand up but I believe one of those inside corners would be a great spot as long as you stay inside the woods enough so that all of your shots are still on the property. If your question is strictly how to not get busted going in I would suggest getting in 30-45 min before sunrise and hope to catch morning deer going back into the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd get in early through the pines. Take your time be quiet and don't go on a day the wind will be blowing your scent into the woods as you're walking in.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

partlyable said:


> He said how would you approach the property and James answered just that. I understand he already has a stand up but I believe one of those inside corners would be a great spot as long as you stay inside the woods enough so that all of your shots are still on the property. If your question is strictly how to not get busted going in I would suggest getting in 30-45 min before sunrise and hope to catch morning deer going back into the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He also said he can only enter through the pines...that was his only way of entry...I believe he was just asking whether he should skirt the outside of the pines or walk right through the middle of them...personally I would 'still' hunt right through the pines to my stand...sounds like the only option unless I'm missing something...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Does either of the crop fields have standing corn in it still?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, lots if info to digest. The north side of the pines is standing corn, the south is beans. 
I've tried to gain permission to the field, but can never get into contact with the owner. I prefer face to face interaction, but may resort to mailing or calling lol. 
I appreciate all of your suggestions! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If the corn is still up when you hunt and can catch the wind from north to south, I would enter just inside the pines along the corn field. And would do so before daylight. Deer inside the standing cornfield won't be able to see your movement. Would also bag up some fresh pine limbs and put all hunting clothes in with them a day or so prior to trip.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

The guy that owns the land lives in new London. Tell him you want to just walk his field. He has let us goose hunt that field in the past. Nice guy


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

fastwater said:


> If the corn is still up when you hunt and can catch the wind from north to south, I would enter just inside the pines along the corn field. And would do so before daylight. Deer inside the standing cornfield won't be able to see your movement. Would also bag up some fresh pine limbs and put all hunting clothes in with them a day or so prior to trip.


Good call

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> 'Still hunt' your way through the pines and angle to your stand..anything you jump will go to your patch of woods anyway...just hunt slow til you get to your stand.


That was kind of my idea, hunt your way in. But, if you're going in in the dark, get through the pines as quickly as possible, get set up, and get quiet! All kinds of things make noise in the woods. Even deer! Once the noise stops, after a while the deer will forget about it. 

Besides, deer circle like rabbits. If you do happen to boot some out of the pines, they may circle around and come right past you looking to get back to their spot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I would stay abt where you marked. If that area hasnt been hunted(don't bet on it!), likely that is where the deer will move into when the adjacent areas start to get foot traffic. I'd make sure you are in there "well before" the vast hoards start to move into the adjacent areas! If your son is younger, keep him with you for safety sake, you have no idea how many other people will be around you-or where they will be shooting! Twenty acres is not that large for two mature, experienced hunters IMO. Be careful.


----------

